
Leica Adds 3D Laser Scanner with 1km Range to Product Lineup - petethomas
https://all3dp.com/leica-3d-laser-scanner-1km-range/
======
wildpeaks
That site immediately asks for your geolocation and opens a popup after a few
seconds.

Better link to Leica directly instead: [http://leica-
geosystems.com/products/laser-scanners/scanners...](http://leica-
geosystems.com/products/laser-scanners/scanners/leica-scanstation-p50)

